# White Chocolate Tuile Formula by chef/ pastry chef in training



## kristymax (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to find a recipe for white chocolate tuiles. The white chocolate has to be in the recipe, not just a coating.

Is it possible to just finely grate the white chocolate into the batter?

Your help would be much appreciated!

Regards,

Kristy


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

id imagine that if you put melted white chocolate in a tuile batter it would harden up and be difficult to use, and if you put chunks or shavings you coudnt spread it well.. and really, white chocolate doesnt add much flavor, does it? i think you might be better off dipping it.


----------



## kristymax (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. I'll have to play around with it I guess, and see what happens. It's something my executive chef needs for a tasting, so I will give it a go, and let you know what I come with.

Cheers,
Kristy


----------



## jerry i h (Aug 11, 2008)

Wait, just a dog-gone second here. I have made tuiles, more than once, and they always have butter, sugar, egg whites, and flour. Where does the chocolate (of any variety) come into play?

If you have a tuile recipe that includes chocolate in the batter, would you be willing to share? In my book, it would be an entirely new breed of confectionery?


----------



## kristymax (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Jerry,

You're a bit behind, I don't have recipe for white chocolate tuiles, I'm looking for anyone that might have one.

Any suggestions?

kristy


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

why not microplane some white chocolate in? so its more like grated parmisan than chunks and easy to work with. you could also pulverize white chocolate in the food processor and add the dust to your formula.

I've gone with cocoa for a simple honey tuile in the past.

what formula are you working with? hippenmas, lace?

Because you are a chef in training, I am moving your post to the general pastry/baking area.


----------



## kristymax (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi M Brown,

Thank you for your input. 

I hope I didn't give you the wrong impression. I trained as a chef in New Zealand, but I'm getting further pastry training at work. My main interest is in pastry, that's why I put the slash/ pastry chef in training.

I had thought of microplaning the chocolate on top while still in the template, that way I still have a nice surface & shape, with no lumps.

Thanks again, and I will let you know how they come out.

Cheers,
Kristy


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

White chocolate tuile
8 oz fondant
5 oz glucose
8 oz white chocolate
Heat fondant and glucose to 325 degrees and add chocolate, mix well and place on silpat and spread thin and cool. Break off piece and place on silpat and another silpat on top, bake for about 10 min 350 degrees till pliable. Remove silpats from sheet pan and with rolling pin roll as thin as possible. Remove from silpat and shape or cut to shape but do it quickly. The thinner the tuile the better..


----------

